

Speed Dating for Hackers - steveeq1
http://www.meetup.com/speed-dating-for-hackers

======
johnnybgoode
I thought this was actually going to be, you know, speed dating for hackers.

------
caffeine
This is nice, but their whole "Darwinian evolution" concept is flawed.
Evolution works by finding the most stable configuration relative to
environmental constraints. The constraints they are imposing here are fake.

In other words, they need to put "The Market" into their iterative cycle.

------
le_dominator
This seriously could not have come at a better time. I'm in LA and just
started getting into the community. There are some hack labs around the city
as well, but nothing specifically like this that I'm aware of. Massive props
to steveeq1 for the link.

------
byoung2
Perhaps we can consolidate this discussion with the earlier one:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=786242>

------
catch23
sounds identical to startupweekend

------
itistoday
:-O A super model hacker? "Juliana Grigorova" on the member's page:

<http://www.meetup.com/speed-dating-for-hackers/members/>

